# Golden with a touch of purple!



## nattyngeorge (Aug 15, 2009)

FACE:
Cinema Secrets Moisture Spray
Make Up Forever HD Foundation #150
MAC Studio Finish Concealer NW25
Ben Nye Neutral Set Translucent Powder (under my eyes)
MAC "So Ceylon" MSF
MAC "Dainty" Mineralize Blush

EYES:
MAC Mineralize Eyeshadow Trio (LE) in "Interview" (I used the brown in my crease)
Sephora colorful eyeshadow in strass no#5 (went over my crease with this) 
MAC Mineralize Eyeshadow in "Love Connection" (filled my lid with this)
MAC Folie & Top Hat eyeshadow (lower lash line)
Milani Eye Tech Liquid Liner
MAC White eye pencil
Maybelline XXL Extensions Mascara
Ardell Faux Lashes

LIPS:
MAC Hue Lipstick
Milani Lip Gloss (a pink pearly color.. the name rubbed off)


----------



## amyzon (Aug 15, 2009)

OmG!!!  You are so gorgeous honey!  Love the look and the gloss is beautiful.  Your skin is flawless...


----------



## glassy girl (Aug 15, 2009)

Beautifullll


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 15, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2009)

This look is so pretty and you are drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 15, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 15, 2009)

love love love your looks! you're so gorgeous!


----------



## PRiNCESSj* (Aug 15, 2009)

whoa, this is amazing!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 15, 2009)

amazing lashes!! gorgeous eyebrows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're so pretty!


----------



## MissMarley (Aug 15, 2009)

Very, very pretty look- I love how you combined the colors! I like Hue on you too, very flattering!


----------



## makeupmami (Aug 15, 2009)

this is look is 2 pretty n u r beautiful!


----------



## tdm (Aug 15, 2009)

Beautiful!!! Which Ardell lashes are those?


----------



## A Ro (Aug 16, 2009)

That eye look is perfection. The end.

(gor-geous!)

Actually scratch that; I was so immediately taken by the eyes, that it wasn't until I went back and looked and realized how gorgeous your skin looks! Just beautiful all around!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 16, 2009)

Loooove it!


----------



## cindiaz (Aug 16, 2009)

wow! love it.


----------



## randeezi00 (Aug 16, 2009)

wow! total perfection!!


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Aug 16, 2009)

you should do a tutorial on how you apply your face makeup (foundation/concealer) Your skin looks soooo flawless!


----------



## Zoffe (Aug 16, 2009)

Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm super jealous of your skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The colours you used look super pretty on on you and the blending is great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A little CC though, if you don't mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks like your lashes are a little clumpy. When wearing false lashes, I find that it's best to use a very natural mascara on your own lashes just to colour them since the fake lashes adds the length/volume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That way, your own lashes blends into the fake lashes much better, IMO


----------



## joey444 (Aug 16, 2009)

Pretty look!


----------



## User38 (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## elementaire (Aug 16, 2009)

your skin is gorgeous and that is a lovely combo!


----------



## shootout (Aug 16, 2009)

You look amazing!


----------



## fintia (Aug 16, 2009)

pretty!


----------



## kariii (Aug 16, 2009)

I love this look! You ALWAYS look freakin amazing!


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tdm* 

 
_Beautiful!!! Which Ardell lashes are those?_

 
#43!


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zoffe* 

 
_Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm super jealous of your skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The colours you used look super pretty on on you and the blending is great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A little CC though, if you don't mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks like your lashes are a little clumpy. When wearing false lashes, I find that it's best to use a very natural mascara on your own lashes just to colour them since the fake lashes adds the length/volume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That way, your own lashes blends into the fake lashes much better, IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you!!! I usually do that.. I added the lashes a couple hours later.. I wasn't planning on wearing them.. but i changed my mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you for the cc!!!


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 16, 2009)

thank you everyone for your lovely compliments!


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 16, 2009)

Your skin is so flawless and glowy!


----------



## sayonara (Aug 16, 2009)

wow! this is beautiful!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Aug 16, 2009)

you are so pretty and the makeup is flawless....

do you use a self tanner on your face??if so what kind?


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malteze_bubbleg* 

 
_you are so pretty and the makeup is flawless....

do you use a self tanner on your face??if so what kind?_

 
Yep! I use SUN Labs Dark Self Tanner.. in the lotion, mousse or spray. I have them all.


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 17, 2009)

You are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tahti (Aug 18, 2009)

You look gorgeous, I love the lashes!


----------



## LASHionista (Aug 18, 2009)

oh my how GORGEOUS you are!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 18, 2009)

really really pretty.. i love it <3


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 18, 2009)

Freakin' gorgeous!


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 18, 2009)

Sooo pretty!!!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 19, 2009)

Youre beautiful!!!


----------



## skristallia (Sep 16, 2009)

Your skin glows!!You look gorgeous!!Please do a foundation tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## User67 (Sep 17, 2009)

I love this look & you are stunning!


----------



## siemenss (Sep 18, 2009)

nice look, love the lashes!


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Sep 21, 2009)

pretty


----------



## sneaky9 (Dec 9, 2009)

you are gorgeous !!!


----------



## Annigje (Dec 9, 2009)

Beautifull and wow your skin is so flawless !!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

You're truly gorgeous, hun!!! You have the most amazing skin!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 9, 2009)

i hate overdone eyelashes, so i like how natural these look. fabulous, absolutely fabulous.


----------



## MSadieMommy (Dec 9, 2009)

I just love your makeup. Very pretty


----------



## bunee (Dec 10, 2009)

you have some serious flawless skin !

purple & gold always look so amazing together !!


----------

